# Savage Edge vs. Weatherby Vanguard



## ebbs

Need help guys. I'm fixing to add another bolt gun to the collection and I've settled on the 243. I'm pretty pumped about the speed I can get out of lighter bullets AND its accuracy plus versatility have me hooked.

Here's the stitch. I've been looking this week and I've settled on either the Savage Edge or the Weatherby Vanguard. The Savage is the least expensive of the two at $280 over at Sportsman's Warehouse. I found the Vanguard just by chance at the Sports Authority just down the road from me at $380 which is about $120 less than sticker. BUT it's made in Japan. I know we've got some new proponents of the Edge on our site, so I figured I'd throw this discussion out for grins. I'm leaning toward the Savage, but a couple things about the Weatherby make it seems like a worthy investment too.

Thoughts?


----------



## youngdon

What is it about the Weatherby that makes you feel that way ? And how do they handle to you? You will like the .243, good choice!


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> What is it about the Weatherby that makes you feel that way ? And how do they handle to you? You will like the .243, good choice!


Thanks Don. You're one of the guys whose writing and props has helped push me that way! I like the tail end of the stock on the Vanguard a little better. The cons are no detachable mag, and a glossier finish. I think it's a little heavier overall too.

As of right now I'm scoping out the Hornady Superformance 58 grain Vmax load at 3900 fps! At least until I get reloading set up for it.


----------



## poe

Well I am a big fan of both the .243 and the Edge. I have an edge in 22-250 and I love it. It feels great and shoots as good as it feels. I think the weatherby would also be a good choice but I have not tried one. I would hold them both and see what feels best. I also found the edge looks a lot better once you put a scope on it.


----------



## youngdon

You could always degloss the weatherby. Or get out the rattle can and paint it, camo tape or one of the shrink to fit kits. I know it seems sacrilegious doesn't it. I'd be handling them more than once I think. I also believe that if one of them will outshoot the other the Svage would win.


----------



## El Gato Loco

The idea of a well rated, $280 gun really interests the heck out of me. Being broke and all, I might actually be able to start a collection again with guns priced like that! I've heard a lot of good things about the Edge. Would love to shoot one myself. Any chance you can pick that up before I arrive next week?









Keep me posted man!


----------



## ebbs

Planning on picking it up tomorrow evening at the latest. Hate to see word get out even more and the price going up on them before I can get my hands on one. I feel in my gut I'll like the Savage better, plus it's made in the USA!


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for doing your part to stimulate the economy ebbs.


----------



## bar-d

ebbs said:


> Planning on picking it up tomorrow evening at the latest. Hate to see word get out even more and the price going up on them before I can get my hands on one. I feel in my gut I'll like the Savage better, plus it's made in the USA!


I do not have an Edge but my safe is half full of Savage rifles. I have the Stevens Model 200 in .223 and love it. I have a .243 in Savage Model 110 and various other Savage models with Accutrigger. The Weatherby Vanguard is, if I am not mistaken, made in Japan by HOWA. I have handled one or two and was not really impressed by the feel but that is just me. IMO, if you want a dependable affordable rifle, anything from Savage is a safe bet.


----------



## ebbs

Thanks guys! You've confirmed what I already thought. ANYTHING from Savage AND made in the good 'ole USA makes it a great value regardless of cost. Was doing some scope shopping last night on swfa.com and came across a Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40 for $134!!! I need to decide fast cuz the Walmart in Loveland has a Leupold Rifleman 4-12 clearanced for $200 and I've got a giftcard. I think that's where I'll steer as I've never owned a Leupold before and I'm overloaded on Nikons. Though that deal at SWFA is still a good one.

Here's the link to that Nikon if anyone is interested. They had some great sale deals on Burris Fullfield's too.

http://swfa.com/Nikon-4-12x40-ProStaff-Riflescope-P45648.aspx


----------



## wvcoyote

YOU will like Leupold ebbs ,I have the Rifleman 4x12 on a 270 wsm and it does a great job.


----------



## ebbs

Thanks WVC. The Rifleman scope didn't work out







Got there to pick it up this morning and it was gone! Oh well, at least somebody else recognized a killer deal and jumped on it. I was able to order that 4-12x40 Nikon Prostaff though after I got back. The edge is sitting against the wall with loctite drying to anchor the weaver rails down. Going out of town for a couple days so hopefully that scope will be waiting for me when I get back!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*You'll love the 243---and the savage---I run serria 55 BK's out of my m-70 win 24'' barrel at 4010-----deadly---for a scope check out Vortex crossfires, lighted center dot----I love mine---Optic best buy______SB 2 1/2 x 10 x 50 mm $159.00 shipped*


----------



## poe

I hope you like yours as much as I like mine. In my Tikka M55 .243 I have been loading 55gr balistic silvertips for coyotes and they seem to work awsome. Kills them dead and if you hit them pretty square it will stay inside. Im also not loading them at a very fast speed. I don't remember what the load is at the moment but in my reloading book its right in the middle between min and max loads.


----------



## ebbs

Thanks, Poe! I figured if anybody would be on board for the Savage Edge it would be you! Hey Skip I went ahead and got the Nikon 4-12 from SWFA.com. Mind giving us the link on that Vortex though? I've never peeked through one but I've heard lots of good things about them.


----------



## poe

how much does the 4x12-40 redfield run you guys down south. I got one up her for about 230 bucks for my 300 win mag and I love it. If they are close to the same price I would give the redfield a good look.


----------



## ebbs

poe said:


> how much does the 4x12-40 redfield run you guys down south. I got one up her for about 230 bucks for my 300 win mag and I love it. If they are close to the same price I would give the redfield a good look.


The common price for the 4-12x with standard reticle is $210 pretty much everywhere you look. I've heard great things, and had full intentions of slapping it on my new Savage, but alas, the sale on the 4-12x Nikon that SWFA.com had was too much for me to resist.


----------



## youngdon

You know that Nikon will do you just fine.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> You know that Nikon will do you just fine.


YEP! Got a whole cabinet full of them to prove it! Getting ready to post a "first impressions" note over on the gun forum.


----------



## John 25-06

Well im a vary big fan of the AMERICAN MADE Savage i have the 25-06 and love the hell out of it vary acurate and depindable. good luck choose wiseley.


----------



## ebbs

John 25-06 said:


> Well im a vary big fan of the AMERICAN MADE Savage i have the 25-06 and love the hell out of it vary acurate and depindable. good luck choose wiseley.


REALLY?!!!! You're a fan of the 25-06? Wow, I couldn't tell!


----------



## huntfishski

I have the van guard in .223 and a savage model 110 in .243. My savage did not come with the accutrigger and I hated the trigger on the vanguard. I put timney triggers on both and they are both tack drivers now. I have always loved the .243 and they are hard to beat for accuracy. My savage is a little lighter than the weatherby but they are both great guns. let us know after you get your scope mounted...I have heard nothing but good stuff about the edge.


----------



## RoughNeck

bar-d said:


> I do not have an Edge but my safe is half full of Savage rifles. I have the Stevens Model 200 in .223 and love it. I have a .243 in Savage Model 110 and various other Savage models with Accutrigger. The Weatherby Vanguard is, if I am not mistaken, made in Japan by HOWA. I have handled one or two and was not really impressed by the feel but that is just me. IMO, if you want a dependable affordable rifle, anything from Savage is a safe bet.


 I also have a Stevens
Model 200 and wouldnt take for it, shoots awsome and is light and you can get it out of the truck fast cause of the size really great gun


----------

